# fish hunched over



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a guppy that is bent looking. It looks like a hump back. I also see redish spots on its body. maybe its always had red spots. I also have platys and I've noticed red gills on a few of them. My yoyo loaches are fine. Am I just being paranoid, or should I do something quick??? If anyone suggests medication I have lots of plants its like a underwater jungle. ammonia , nitrites are 0 nitrates are 10.

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting your water parameters. Dispels most of my thoughts as to what could be wrong.

Your guppy might be suffering from harassment. Watch for a bit and see if he's being picked on.

Your other fish might be suffering from poor water quality. Are you dechlorinating your water before you add it to the tank? If so, I would do a 50% partial water change or two (a day apart if two). If not, I would buy some dechlorinator and THEN do a 50% PWC.


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Thanks for posting your water parameters. Dispels most of my thoughts as to what could be wrong.
> 
> Your guppy might be suffering from harassment. Watch for a bit and see if he's being picked on.
> 
> Your other fish might be suffering from poor water quality. Are you dechlorinating your water before you add it to the tank? If so, I would do a 50% partial water change or two (a day apart if two). If not, I would buy some dechlorinator and THEN do a 50% PWC.


I have well water and shouldn't have chlorine in my water, but I will test for it when I get home. 
I was worried that I may have some sort of disease or infection, as I put in a free fish that didn't last long, and my problems started shortly after that. I didn't put 2 and 2 together until talking with my wife last night. 

Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have seen this with my Guppies before and in fact, the only fish I have ever seen have this happen.


----------

